# What's the deal with TifTuf?



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone have real world experience with TifTuf Bermuda? I checked NTEP tests in Raleigh and DT-1(which is TifTuf) comes up on top. The color ratings are great all the way into November, and the spring greenup score is high. If we're talking green grass April through November, that may be a game changer, at least for me.

http://www.ntep.org/data/bg13/bg13_15-2/bg13nc114t.txt


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I'm preparing to lay some down in my backyard as soon as I can get it ready. It was a difficult choice because of the limited data out there but you'd like to think the guys from Tifton wouldn't release a dud with all this hype. It's hard to tell what is real testing and what is just marketing material.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> It's hard to tell what is real testing and what is just marketing material.


That's my concern as well. Looking forward to your updates, I found your thread.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok just came back from SiteOne(where I got some blue marker) and it looks like they're pushing TifTuf - they had they whole front of the store sodded with it.







Sorry about the over-exposed pictures, it was very sunny. The guy inside said it greens up about 3 weeks earlier than 419.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Ok just came back from SiteOne(where I got some blue marker)...


Atta-boy! Lol


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

What's your first hand thoughts on it? Worth getting rid of those yankee grasses?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

J_nick said:


> What's your first hand thoughts on it? Worth getting rid of those yankee grasses?


Depends on how the bluegrass performs this summer. I got one of the top rated cultivars in Raleigh NTEP tests, and it's supposed to be aggressive. If it can make it through with acceptable damages that it can repair on its own this fall, then you can't beat 12 month green and no fall seeding.

If not, I'm seriously going to consider Bermuda next summer. If I'm going to be seeding yearly anyway, might as well seed PRG into Bermuda in the fall and have a year-round trouble-free lawn.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Totally bringing a thread back from the dead here. @j4c11, what did you decide to do?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey! Stop poaching! He is a cool season guy.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@g-man, I am just trying to find any other people aside from me and @Bunnysarefat , with tiftuf. I've pestered the UGA turfgrass department enough with questions, so it's nice to know anyone else out there with experience on what chemicals/practices work well for that cultivar. Also, the warm season side will steal him fair and square; first hit of PGR is free with the purchase of a reel mower.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm on fence for a Reno myself of grand or tuf myself.

Not sure how long I want to keep this house, but a fresh level and new sod with irrigation could be a selling point I think.

Leaning towards tifgrand but my yard get USED via kids and bikes and dogs. Corn hole and dirt bikes, sprinkler running....

Tough choices and tuned into info here.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I asked the turfgrass breeder at UGA for help picking between tifgrand and tiftuf. I was concerned whether I'd have enough sunlight for either one, and wanted to know if one version was the better choice. Also, I wanted something that would handle wear and tear from kids/dog/family social events. The response I received was:



> Generally, TifTuf is better for homelawns than TifGrand for the simple reason that it is easier to mow at higher heights with a rotary mower. If you intend to mow your lawn below 1" with a reel mower, I would recommend TifGrand.
> 
> TifTuf is more drought Tolerance than TifGrand and it recovers better than all bermudagrasses I've tested after it gets injured.


From what I can tell the tifgrand has a deeper green than the tiftuf but the tiftuf is suppose to easily blend into 419. If you live near a sodfarm with both tiftuf and tifgrand, like a super sod or NG Turf farm that has both, try to compare the two.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> From what I can tell the tifgrand has a deeper green than the tiftuf but the tiftuf is suppose to easily blend into 419. If you live near a sodfarm with both tiftuf and tifgrand, like a super sod or NG Turf farm that has both, try to compare the two.


I have never seen tifgrand in person, but the photos do show a darker and deeper color. TifTuf is more of a natural green color that matches well with zoysia, but I would think that tifgrand would be closer to 419.

edit - I have one area of 419 and some plugged TifTuf. TifTuf is much lighter.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Spammage , I don't remember whether it was Super Sod or NG Turf but one had a location in GA where out front they had all of the grass in a display so you could see the differences.

I never made it to that farm since they wouldn't sell me sprigs but it would be nice to see a side by side comparisons, so @FATC1TY if you make it to that farm, photos! please.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

My tiftuf responded very very well to wear during the first year. We set up a 50x10 foot slip and slide twice for kids birthday parties and the grass was fully recovered very quickly. Almost 100% in like a week.

Also, my tiftuf seemed a little darker than that picture with the sign. But looking through my own photos, the contrast on the green varies so much depending on lighting that it's hard to really see without a real side by side.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Also, my tiftuf seemed a little darker than that picture with the sign. But looking through my own photos, the contrast on the green varies so much depending on lighting that *it's hard to really see* without a real side by side.


Being color blind can't help


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > Also, my tiftuf seemed a little darker than that picture with the sign. But looking through my own photos, the contrast on the green varies so much depending on lighting that *it's hard to really see* without a real side by side.
> ...


There is that too. :lol:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Totally bringing a thread back from the dead here. @j4c11, what did you decide to do?


So far so good for me with KBG. Stayed green through the summer, no major heat damage. Didn't have to seed last fall, and I don't anticipate having to seed going forward unless I decide to renovate to a Midnight monostand. Bermuda is off the table, I can get year-round green out of my bluegrass :nod:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@j4c11 Glad you found something that worked well.
@g-man Sounds like you all get to keep him.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I asked the turfgrass breeder at UGA for help picking between tifgrand and tiftuf. I was concerned whether I'd have enough sunlight for either one, and wanted to know if one version was the better choice. Also, I wanted something that would handle wear and tear from kids/dog/family social events. The response I received was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live very close to NG turf farm actually. I may go see if I can get some of both and experiment in my backyard.....


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@FATC1TY You may already be aware, but I think there are multiple farms. Call and confirm they have both versions at the farm your're intending to visit; I would hate for you to waste a trip. However, feel free to plant both and let the cultivars battle it out.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

419 seems to be a darker than my tiftuf. I wouldn't assume they would blend perfectly.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @Spammage , I don't remember whether it was Super Sod or NG Turf but one had a location in GA where out front they had all of the grass in a display so you could see the differences.
> 
> I never made it to that farm since they wouldn't sell me sprigs but it would be nice to see a side by side comparisons, so @FATC1TY if you make it to that farm, photos! please.


I will try to make it out there one day, the local one to me grows, 419, tifgrand, tif sport and tif tuf all at the farm.


----------

